# Lets see your best pumilio shots!!!



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

As the title states post your best pumilio pics.


----------



## booboo (Jan 22, 2005)

If you check out my "Darkland Family" thread i have a great picutre of my male climbing on a fern. Thats probably my best pumilio picture.


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

Best shot i ever took and no its not photoshopped.









enjoy


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I've got more but that's the best I can think of right now 8)


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^Has to be the best/funniest frog pic I have EVER seen lol we all know what he is really doing!!


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

MJ said:


> I've got more but that's the best I can think of right now 8)


That is illegal in most states.

:wink: 


Great picture..I suddenly need to empty my own bladder :shock:


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

:lol: good job he's in london then... but its still illegal :lol:


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Really awesome photos so far; I love the colon shot.Mine boils down to 2 photos. I can't really decide. This should be an awesome thread. 


















*Both are from same parents


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

This was the first that came to my mind.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

JUST got my first pums yesterday


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*pumilio*

I hope you enjoy this one. Its of my male white basti"snowball". 










got a better pic of him today enjoy.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I couldn't choose


----------



## jschroeder (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## k8tbaby (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm still learning how to use my new camera...


----------



## trimtrig (Feb 15, 2004)

Heres mine


















TQ


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Male Uyama River
I'll have to find the high res version later (provided I remember)


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

These are just great. Keep adding the pics.



















Not the greatest pics but I am also still learning how to use my camera.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh man, are you absolutely sure you don't want to sell that male cristobal? I'd give you first dibs on the offspring  

I can't get over how beautiful it is, it looks exactly like my known female haha. Anyways, nice shots everyone.


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Female orange...








Red Juvie...








Red Juvies...


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

That last one is too cute!!!
I don't think I can compete, but what the hey!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow beautiful pics everybody!

These are a few of my best pics...(of course they don't match any of the previously posted) These are Black Jungle's frogs:








And another of BJ's pums:


----------



## m. jensen (Dec 10, 2006)

female colon










I have more pics here http://www.pumilio.dk


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Got my second group of pumilios in less than a week. I'm on a roll


----------



## Stupot (Mar 14, 2007)

Not my frogs but my camera.. :wink:


----------



## blueplanetherp (Mar 31, 2007)

Polo Basti pictures


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lets get this cool post back up there.


----------



## abarrera2 (Sep 13, 2006)

Female


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm not a big keeper of pums, but I like the colors on this one. Too bad it's spirit was hovering above :wink:


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heck, i like this topic so much here are a few more pics  
I cant pick just one.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, I like the second basti pic, it's great.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Male cayo


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Well, some of mine aren't the best and have been posted before, but they are still nice I think...
Darkland female









Darkland male









orange and green leg

















Loma froglet









Shepherd Island









Gold dust Basti male









Mancreek









and my favorite Mancreek ever, unfortuantely he arrived DOA (  )


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

awesome thread, good idea!

awesome shot tyler! and pretty much everyone elses too!

i'll try to find a couple to post too.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Here is my favorite shot.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sbreland that is a beautiful mancreek. That sucks about the doa.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Yeah, he had the most vivid coloration I have ever seen on a Man Creek. He arrived with the one above it, but he was DOA... that was about a year ago or so.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I like this thread . 

Some new some old 



















Male 









Before









After


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mark, 
those are great pics. I cant even fathom how small a froglet from these guys will be. How long was it till it was eating FFs?


----------



## dragonfrog (Feb 16, 2006)

One of my favorites......


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just got this one a few days ago. not as good of an exposure on the photo as I wanted but still a neat pic anyway. if i could get some help on sexing it that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I have really enjoyed seeing everyones pumilio. And I would like to keep this post going if Possible. Pigface i know you have got so more pics of some pums... Come on, lets see them. LOL


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

tyler i absolutely love your pic! those are some of my favorite frogs

i think these are two of my best


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

maybe in a few years when i get some pumilio ill post mine


----------



## NathalieB (Apr 23, 2007)

here are some pictures of my darkland male:



















kind regards,
Nathalie


----------



## omiga13 (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just found this thread again, and I liked it a lot so....


Anyone else care to share?


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ooh can I play?


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

wow this is a great thread. you guys have a lot of nice frogs.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Samantha








Shy Sam


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow, Samantha is really nice!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks. She is gorgeous in my opinion. Looks like a living topaz! Or orange jolly rancher hard candy. hehe.

Funny thing is she has been posing for me all day. But my camera would not cooperate (battery issues). :roll:


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

> She is gorgeous in my opinion


Yeah she is. Good lord I need some Pums.


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW! Cool color!


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

asydabass said:


>


is there any way that you could post a pic of the tank that these guys are housed in?
ADAM


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Ya, absolutely. I'm at work now (obviously not working lol), but when I get home tonight, I'll find the shots and post them. They're all in 15gal high verts with FCA inserts.


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

This is mine..enjoy


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

The pumilio inhabit tanks 2,3, and 4. The first tank on the left housed imitators.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the pics of the tanks. how do you like the vert inserts? i had one for my vents and a pum pair i used to own, both warped.
ADAM


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

I love them. Paul, from FCA, has always taken great care of me. Some of those inserts are modified, at my request. I also had him make me a custom three piece insert for a 90 gallon vert. I've experienced minimal warping in the doors of the 15 verts, and a bit more in the door to the 90 gallon. Though none of them have ever warped enough to let even a fruit fly out, so it really doesn't matter to me.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

i am sure that mine warped because of something that i did. i still have one around here somewhere that i never ended up using. depending on what is left maybe i will try again.
ADAM


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Great pics elscotto


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

nice frogs.
ADAM


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)




----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I really liked this thread and with all the new pumilio imports lets keep this going.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well I guess I should lead by example.

Maybe a little something dark.

Proven Male









Probable Female


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re:*



jschroeder said:


>


What type of plant is that??! I really like it!
Great shot!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll second that. What plant is that?


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

check out the fruit fly to the left.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Its a begonia. Several have that red coloring too, I have a few.


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Are the top ones your salt creeks,

I might have to make a visit up north to check out your collection.


----------



## asilsdorf (Sep 7, 2005)

Chiriqui River
I think this is the female


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Beautiful shot asilsdorf i love how you can see the skin texture
Brian


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

My male Colon decided to sit still long enough for a few pictures . Usually when He sees a camera he's off. I think hes' the loudest calling Pum I have !


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Not a great shot, but still fun to see a double-header...


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Hey Scott is that the nancy pair you offered me? They look awesome.



























Craig, the first pic was of my frye line san cristobals the salt creek was the third down look at the film canister for size reference, she is tiny.

Charles


----------



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Charles-
Yeah, those crazy pums have been doing great. (I think you've got that first caption wrong. Ooops!) Get us some pics of the BriBri...


----------



## knuckles4696 (Jun 23, 2008)

im bringing this one ttt i want to see some more pics if anyone has any!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't taken many frog pictures lately , so here are a few from today .

My Male Escudo . He was more blue till the Nuturose ! It really brought out the red . 








Female Guarumo .








I guess she's wondering if that thing is good to eat . I've seen my Intermedius eat them .








Male Solarte . He's the boldest frog I have .








Isla San Cristobal , probably the best shot ever got of him .


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

*Heres my first pms Nancy *


----------

